# Mountains and Mud DVD's



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone have these? Looking at picking up the set, just wondering if it is worth the money.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes, and yes.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have all but the latest #4
I like them


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya thar killer I have all but #2 no ones got it in canada


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

one of them has scott vs couch. i cant remember which one. I think the couch won.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks guys. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are trailers.... watch them... 

#1:







#2:







#3:







#4:








I have #2 & #3.... I need to get #4 sometime.


----------

